# Complete Newbies - Read this. – Newbie brain dump heaven !



## Gent

*DO NOT POST INTRODUCTIONS ON THIS THREAD.* :cursing:

Please post your introductions in the Welcome Lounge. :thumb:

Ok if you are totally new to this business there are many things you need to understand. But they are split in to 4 main categories.

*Diet*

*Exercise*

*Supplements*

*Lifestyle and steroids.*

*Intro*

It's really important to understand that getting big / losing fat / toning up / changing body shape is a 4 pronged attack. Fail in one area and you are likely not to succeed in all.

As you will see from my own thread, I am not a huge guy, I am just starting on my journey&#8230; so you may be wondering why you should take advice from me, well here's the thing, I have just had to go through all this and its fresh in my mind. Use this post as a base and the go to each area of the forum and read the stickys, then based on those sticky's refine what you know.

In every walk of life knowledge is power. If you want to succeed you need to understand what to do to succeed.

*Diet.*

(All the below applies to all newbie's regarding of the goal, i.e. lose fat or gain mass)

So forget the 3 meals a day you have been having in your life so far. This is not the answer. You need to switch so you eat every 2-3 hours. Its not hard and once you have switched it becomes 2nd nature, even if you have a demanding job.

Start by calculating what you eat each day at the moment. There are lots of things in the food you eat, but the 3 main elements to focus on are fat, PROTEIN and carbohydrates. So based on your daily diet currently work out the total amounts of fat, PROTEIN and Carbs.

Now compare it to what you should be having. You are aiming for something like APPROX 2.5 grams per KG of bodyweight from protein. It's likely you will be having under half this and I suspect only just meeting the RDA of about 60 grams. Don't worry, that's the object of this exercise.

This link has a great online database of food facts;

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/nutrient.htm

Carbs, this is vital to understand. There really are good and bad. You need to be eating good carbs. EG brown rice, lentils, sweet potato's, brown pasta and bread as secondary's. Don't forget your fruit and vedge, great good but fast carbs. So make your 4+ grams per KG up from the good stuff.

Fat, don't think that having no fat will make you thin, your body needs "good" fats. EG from eggs, nuts, seeds, lean meat. Fat amount should be about 30% of your total diet.

So, work out approx 30% protein 40% carbs 30% fat, as an example.

Ideally you want to be hitting the body with 30 grams of protein every 2-3 hours. Your body can't absorb much more than that, so the idea of eating massive amounts in one sitting is not a good one for newbie's. Remember the golden rules, balance, moderation and spread.

Ok they are the basic facts. Go to the nutrition forum and build from the stickies.

*Exercise.*

Right, depending on your age, but I am assuming you are 20-60&#8230; You need to find your resting pulse, your max pulse and your recovering heart rate. - Use these results to build a picture of your base fitness. Depending on this you can build a plan. Google for info on this.

Training is a highly personal plan. So all we will cover here is the golden rules.

1) You do not need to be training more than 1 hour in one session. I repeat. You do not need to spend 5 hours a day in the gym. Speak to the biggest guys here, they will tell you that even just 45 minutes is about right.

2) Rest day, DO NOT keep hitting the same muscles every day. Normally its 1 muscle group every 5-7 days. You will just ache and not grow. So don't do your biceps on a daily basis!

3) There are many types of plans and ways of training but a good starter is a 3 day split. EG, do chest shoulders tris MONDAY, Tuesday is then a rest day or with some light cardio or fat burning. Wednesday is then Legs day, Thursday is the same as Tuesday, Friday is then Biceps, ABS , Back. Saturday / Sunday is rest- This is just an example, but DON'T over train

4) Warm up sets, as a newbie don't just go a grab a heavy weight and lift it from cold, even if you have done treadmill, bike or rowing. Its well worth lifting a lighter loaded dum/bar bell for 10+ reps to get the blood flowing. - Remember if you pull a muscle you could be out for a week, a month or maybe a year!!!!

5) Correct form, don't be like a 16 year old boy with something to prove in a gym, NEVER sacrifice form for weight. So if you can do an exercise properly at 2KG, don't up it to 3KG if it means you do it incorrectly.

6) It is widely believed that big movements lead to the biggest gains over time. So that's bench presses, squats, dead lifts. These use many different muscles and should be a core of your workout, it's about developing a core to build on.

7) DO NOT abandon legs. We all do it as newbie's. We all work to have bigger arms in the early days, but don't ignore the legs, or you will look like a freak - but not in a good way! - -point 6 will help address this.

8) Abs, DO NOT think you can do hundreds of sit ups and strip fat from your gut. Its does not work like that. Your body fat is a % and you can't chose where it goes from when you burn it. - There are 1000's of men in the uk with a perfect 6 pack under 2 inches of fat. - Strip the fat and reveal the 6 pac.

9) Train with different people. Find a way of training with some big guys. Do not interrupt the huge guy in the gym when he is about to bench 200KG, but afterwards offer to help by being a spotter, show interest, ask questions. You may find that you have skills you can trade with him. MOST people are friendly and will offer advice and help for free if you go about it correctly. Do your learning first, and then ask intelligent questions.

10) Don't over train. This has been mentioned above, but its worth a second mention. YOU MUST have rest days, You MUST NOT spend more than 45-60 minutes on your routine.

*Supplements.*

Like everything there are different ways of going about this, however there are some normal rules&#8230; You will need to supplement, you are pushing your body and stressing your immune and rebuilding systems. -Give it some help. Supplements ARE NOT an alternative to good diet. Your minimum 5 a day fruit and vedge rule still applies! As does quality protein from different sources, get some fish, chicken, beef, ostrich, whatever different type you can. But remember chicken is often the staple because it's low fat and cheap.

Some medical studies have shown the body can't absorb much more then 30grams of protein in one hit. So that tells us we need to spread the load. The minimum ideal is 30grams Whey protein when you wake up (with breakfast - you are having porridge with fruit right?). Then post workout you need some carbs and protein. An all in one could be beneficial for this. Something with Creatine, protein, carbs, Glutamine, vitamins.

Before bed is also very important. Remember how through the day you fed your body protein every 2-3 hours, well what happens at night? You need to feed the body some slow releasing protein like Casein, its like a thick milk shake&#8230;

So that's 3 basic protein mixes to have each day.

Its really important to have the post workout protein shake within 30 minutes of exercise. Remember the body calls for protein, if you don't feed it when it calls it won't get the elements it requires and won't grow. Remember you grow and repair most at night, so get the Casein protein in.

Creatine, -right, I am unable to find an proof of creatine directly causing liver or kidney damage. So lets park that here. Creatine is proven to help athletes push that little bit more at full burst, eg just have a little extra shove to get the weight up before exhaustion . It will not help as much for running long distance, or slow drain energy uses. Opinion differs but I think a dosage of 5-10grams a day seems to be about what is commonly used. -You must however make sure you drink plenty of water and some say to cycle and have off times. I assume this is to allow your body to recover&#8230;

Glutamine, This is a natty little add in, when given to AIDS patients they lived longer! (according to a sited article on Wikipedia). It was also given to stroke patents with positive effects. It is fuel for the immune system; it has links to muscle recovery and development. Maybe 5-10 grams a day, but remember spread it out and after exercise.

Caffeine, Look at the back of any "pre workout" supplement and you will see caffeine. If you cut back on your caffeine and then have it as a pre workout pump, it can give results. - Your choice. I can't have caffeine so I have Touraine. It's the best I can do. Its also worth noting that caffeine speeds up the metabolism, so if you want to lose fat strong black coffees may be a help!!!

Daily supplements, apparently a mulit-vitamin, fish oil and glutamine are good ones to start with.

There is varying research on BCCAS, (Branched Chain Amino Acids.). Feel free to get in to them, but first things first, get your protein and other bits in place first.

You can buy all the powders on line from myprotein or bulkpowders etc. These on line sites are typically half the price of Argos or Tescos. Its worth buying on line. I'm not sure what proof there is that some of these designer or pharmaceutical grade proteins are any better&#8230; At the end of the day you pays your money and you takes your chance!

*Lifestyle and Steroids.*

*No, no no no and no again. As a newbie steroids will not help you.*

*No, no no no and no again. As a newbie steroids will not help you.*

*No, no no no and no again. As a newbie steroids will not help you.*

What will help you is diet, protein, training, planning and research. Before you consider artificially helping your body you need to make sure you have fulfilled your potential.

It is important to understand that yes steroids do play a part of Bodybuilding and yes the bigger guys stab them in to muscle or swallow them, for you and me at this stage it's not a good idea.

In my opinion{added for legal reasons, as I cant afford to go to court} -(DO NOT buy these roids.com type "steroids", they are not steroids. It's a con, they are vitamin tablets. - Just google and you can find the ingredients. It's the same a Asda multi-vitamin.)

As for real steroids&#8230;I'm not going to go in to the ins and outs of why you don't need them, or why you could hurt yourself or just get conned (most likely). For now put that thought on a back burner, spend time and energy getting the basics right&#8230;

*Lifestyle,* its so important to make this fit with your life. You can't hope to succeed unless you can live with the effort you need to give. Over the first few weeks get a basic diet sorted, then get a basic routine together, then make sure you supplement appropriately (protein etc, not steroids).

If like me you have a busy office job, tell people, they will happily make allowances for you, allowing you to eat in (non customer facing ) meetings for example... In a recent meeting my boss got the cakes in, but for me a got a lean chicken breast and brown bread roll!

Find ways of making this fit with your life. If for example you are not a morning person don't try to get up at 5am and bench press. Similarly if you have kids at home don't do your routine until they have gone to bed. But not too late or you may struggle to sleep!

Junk food, Alcohol, ****, and recreational drugs. This is again personal preference, you need to decide how your life is going to run. I haven't heard of many successful Body builders who are heroin addicts, In fact I'm not sure I have come access many successful heroin addicts full stop.. I guess the point here is you are training your body, it seems crazy to put it back on a night out with some powder or a roll up. Smoking, I'm not going to even bother covering this, you know the score.

There is one noticeable exception to the rule here. Cheat days! No this is not where you can shoot up with meth and go out killing, cheat days are when you can eat junk food or whatever you want. Various studies and anecdotal evidence show that the odd day out can help you in your training&#8230; I assume it's something to do with totally different fats, proteins and carbs hitting the body. But remember a cheat day every day is not a cheat day!

This guide really was designed for complete beginners, you need to use this as a base and go forth and flourish!

Gent says. 

This document is submitted for peer review. Remember this is aimed at complete beginners. I found there was so much to take in at first I couldn't work out what to do and where to start. This gives Newbies an action plan.

Obviously this is not designed to replace the sticky's in each section. It's a pointer to them&#8230;










http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/gent-albums-during-picture47729-cimg0998.jpg










*DO NOT POST INTRODUCTIONS ON THIS THREAD.* :cursing:

Please post your introductions in the Welcome Lounge. :thumb:


----------



## iron head case

NICE POST:thumb:


----------



## Gent

iron head case said:


> NICE POST:thumb:


Hopefully this thread wont vanish down the forum aging list before it gets chance to be read by those who need it!!! :confused1:


----------



## bigbob33

Good post mate, concise and to the point


----------



## Gent

Greekgoddess said:


> A good, helpful post mate, but you forgot the other main ingredient that is essential- that of getting enough rest and sleep.


Thankyou... 

Yes, fair point on the sleep, maybe! Although it has to be said the links between HGH being released in deep sleep, after REMS and growth are still not fully understood. Infact Arnold Schwarzenegger and Jay Cutler have both gone through training periods were they deliberately woke up in deep sleep and ate protein. - I didn't include the sleep point as I feared it would be too controversial. I know i feel better after a good nights sleep, so maybe thats a good enougth reason to add it. :thumbup1:

I did say;



> 2) Rest day, DO NOT keep hitting the same muscles every day. Normally its 1 muscle group every 5-7 days. You will just ache and not grow. So don't do your biceps on a daily basis!


and



> 10) Don't over train. This has been mentioned above, but its worth a second mention. YOU MUST have rest days, You MUST NOT spend more than 45-60 minutes on your routine.


----------



## TH0R

excellent post

You are obviously very interested in learning gent, respect to you mate and keep at it:thumbup1:


----------



## Joshua

> Yes, fair point on the sleep, maybe! Although it has to be said the links between HGH being released in deep sleep, after REMS and growth are still not fully understood....


Sleep does much more than just regulate endogenous GH. It is critical in: Cardiovascular recovery following exercise challenge ; Neuromuscular adaptation/recovery ; Endogenous antioxidant adaptation ; Fine motor skill function ; Proprioception development ; Immune function ; Psychological health

Sleep is like water - people often forget about its importance, but when it is absent, you soon become aware of its importance. The importance of sleep in the above functions become rapidly apparent when one deprives an organism of sleep.

There is good reason why tormentum vigilae has its legal status and fearsome reputation.

Longer term, sleeps is involved in the regulation of multiple ultradian rhythms (via photoperiod). These ultradian rhythm are not to be sniffed at either (presumably from one's sleep deprived immune function  ). There is evidence of shift workers and those with variable sleep phases having increased risk of cancers, cardiovascular disorders and psychological disorders. If you feel that these links are too distant from the goals of bodybuilding (skeletal muscle hypertrophy and fat loss) then maybe consider the ultradian regulation of corticotropin-releasing hormone (involved in stress response, how much gut gain (visceral adipose tissue) one gains in response to insulin or androgens, endophin response to exercise, endogenous LH regulation, etc) or Neuropeptide Y (involved in appetite regulation, hunger and satiety). Ultradian regulation has been found in the androgen receptor agonists: DHEA, testosterone, and DHT. They are also found in DNA repair (periodic histone acetylation) regulation.

Outside the direct involvement in muscle hypertrophy and fat loss, there are massive impacts of sleep on general health and wellbeing - too many to mention here.

If the evidential chain above is too shaky or theoretical for your liking, I can assure you that depriving humans (and several other animals) of sleep rapidly destroys psychological integrity and this is shortly followed by a failure of multiple physiological systems.

Sleep is the single most important recovery modality - bar none.

J


----------



## Gent

Joshua said:


> Sleep does much more than just regulate endogenous GH. It is critical in: Cardiovascular recovery following exercise challenge ; Neuromuscular adaptation/recovery ; Endogenous antioxidant adaptation ; Fine motor skill function ; Proprioception development ; Immune function ; Psychological health
> 
> Sleep is like water - people often forget about its importance, but when it is absent, you soon become aware of its importance. The importance of sleep in the above functions become rapidly apparent when one deprives an organism of sleep.
> 
> There is good reason why tormentum vigilae has its legal status and fearsome reputation.
> 
> Longer term, sleeps is involved in the regulation of multiple ultradian rhythms (via photoperiod). These ultradian rhythm are not to be sniffed at either (presumably from one's sleep deprived immune function  ). There is evidence of shift workers and those with variable sleep phases having increased risk of cancers, cardiovascular disorders and psychological disorders. If you feel that these links are too distant from the goals of bodybuilding (skeletal muscle hypertrophy and fat loss) then maybe consider the ultradian regulation of corticotropin-releasing hormone (involved in stress response, how much gut gain (visceral adipose tissue) one gains in response to insulin or androgens, endophin response to exercise, endogenous LH regulation, etc) or Neuropeptide Y (involved in appetite regulation, hunger and satiety). Ultradian regulation has been found in the androgen receptor agonists: DHEA, testosterone, and DHT. They are also found in DNA repair (periodic histone acetylation) regulation.
> 
> Outside the direct involvement in muscle hypertrophy and fat loss, there are massive impacts of sleep on general health and wellbeing - too many to mention here.
> 
> If the evidential chain above is too shaky or theoretical for your liking, I can assure you that depriving humans (and several other animals) of sleep rapidly destroys psychological integrity and this is shortly followed by a failure of multiple physiological systems.
> 
> Sleep is the single most important recovery modality - bar none.
> 
> J


I am not doubting the validity of sleep. Nor am I disputing the medical proof; that for example shift workers are more likely to contract cancers and have higher free radicals. I agree that sleep is essential. However, I have not seen conclusive proof that in the normal run of things a 7 hour night, an 8 hour night and a 9 hour night adds any benefit over a 6 hour night.

I think I will add the below line to the initial post.

"get enough sleep. Sleep aids recovery. The ammount varies person to person but 8 hours is concidered standard"

I would disagree that sleep is the single most important thing for recovery, I would say water is. You can go for sleep for more than a week or so before you die. However 3 days without water see's most people dead! :laugh:


----------



## Joshua

OK.



> I am not doubting the validity of sleep. Nor am I disputing the medical proof; that for example shift workers are more likely to contract cancers and have higher free radicals. I agree that sleep is essential. However, I have not seen conclusive proof that in the normal run of things a 7 hour night, an 8 hour night and a 9 hour night adds any benefit over a 6 hour night.
> 
> I think I will add the below line to the initial post.
> 
> "get enough sleep. Sleep aids recovery. The ammount varies person to person but 8 hours is concidered standard"


Anecdotally, as training effort increases sleep demand increases before overtraining kicks in [iME]. My gut feeling is that this is independent of the amount of sleep that a person usually needs, without increased training. If a person normally requires 6hr.d-1 if their training load doubles then their sleep demand may increase to 8hr.d-1. I am not saying that a person who is fine on 6hr.d-1 would necessarily do better on 8hr.d-1.



> I would disagree that sleep is the single most important thing for recovery, I would say water is. You can go for sleep for more than a week or so before you die. However 3 days without water see's most people dead!


Sorry for the confusion with regard to recovery modalities - It was poor communication on my part. I was referring to *recovery modalities* as a specific term used in sport science [checkout pubmed], ie interventions/methods used by people to enhance recovery eg( sports massage, hydrotherapy, electromuscle stimulation, etc ). I would consider water intake to be part of diet, but I suppose that this is just a matter of classification and definitions. Diet certainly has impact on gross recovery capacity and 3d without water would not be my idea of fun  .

J


----------



## Gent

This thread was aimed at complete newbies, not advanced training. There is a complete section for that!!! The in's and outs of sleep can be covered elsewhere.

So, ill add; -Which i think addresses the point.

"Get enough sleep. Sleep aids recovery. The ammount varies person to person but 8 hours is concidered standard"


----------



## Joshua

"Get enough sleep" is fine IMHO. My contention was more with



> Yes, fair point on the sleep, *maybe*! Although it has to be said the links between HGH being released in deep sleep, after REMS and growth are still not fully understood


btw - a good article by you Gent. So many questions get asked again and again. Putting some links to existing threads and pointing out the utility of the search function maybe good too.

J


----------



## hackskii

Good stuff.

I like the 40/30/30 carbs/proteins/fats macro's, Dr. Barry Sears has studied these macros in those ranges for years with fantastic success on athletes.


----------



## Gent

hackskii said:


> Good stuff.
> 
> I like the 40/30/30 carbs/proteins/fats macro's, Dr. Barry Sears has studied these macros in those ranges for years with fantastic success on athletes.


Danka... 

I got my 40 /30 /30 from Susan Kleiners best selling book Power Eating. :laugh:

It seemed logical!!!

Good to know its the right track. :thumbup1:


----------



## dawse

Reps to you Gent! :thumb:

A really useful concise post!


----------



## Sopeba

Great advice, Thanks for this!!


----------



## Gent

Sopeba said:


> Great advice, Thanks for this!!


Sep.

Make sure you get a thread of your own. Post before (and after! ) photos and keep us all updated. It will help.

rock on. :cool2:


----------



## W4SIM

Fantastic. It does help newbies like me.

Now to actually make some sort of a viable plan for it.

Cheers mate, reps added.


----------



## nobody

Wow i found that post a real eye opener, LOTS of info. to take in there. Does anyone know any good recipes for some 'top tucka' ? I think its time i started making some changes.

TYVM for your post, very informative for a complete newbie like myself  and looks like a great starting point.


----------



## bigsteveferguso

Good advice, but although i am a NOOB to this site, i have been working out heavily for 8 years! Do I qualify as a beginner?


----------



## Gent

Hi username *Nobody*,

Geo has a great thread "growing at work and home" about what he eats and he is a monster of a man!!!! Remember however, body weight is the key, like me you are a slim build so make sure you set your grams of protein and carbs to your bodyweight.

If you just start eating the same amount as Geo, you will A) be physically sick B) get fat C) not be very happy.

It is a lot of info to take in here, but trust me, read it and read it again. Knowledge is power. Get the protein and carbs right and a basic weights plan and it will happen.

*Big-Steve*.

I guess the answer is to post a photo of yourself. If after 8 years you look muscular and toned then no you do not qualify as a beginner / noob. :cool2: However if after 8 years you look like a normal guy on the street, have a gut, or skinny legs you need this thread and you are a beginner. :thumbup1:


----------



## nobody

tyvm Gent  i think i will look into diet in more depth before i do anything else. Thanks for the advice


----------



## goodlegs

Gent said:


> Ok if you are totally new to this business there are many things you need to understand. But they are split in to 4 main categories.
> 
> *Diet*
> 
> *Exercise*
> 
> *Supplements*
> 
> *Lifestyle and steroids.*
> 
> *Intro*
> 
> It's really important to understand that getting big / losing fat / toning up / changing body shape is a 4 pronged attack. Fail in one area and you are likely not to succeed in all.
> 
> As you will see from my own thread, I am not a huge guy, I am just starting on my journey&#8230; so you may be wondering why you should take advice from me, well here's the thing, I have just had to go through all this and its fresh in my mind. Use this post as a base and the go to each area of the forum and read the stickys, then based on those sticky's refine what you know.
> 
> In every walk of life knowledge is power. If you want to succeed you need to understand what to do to succeed.
> 
> *Diet.*
> 
> (All the below applies to all newbie's regarding of the goal, i.e. lose fat or gain mass)
> 
> So forget the 3 meals a day you have been having in your life so far. This is not the answer. You need to switch so you eat every 2-3 hours. Its not hard and once you have switched it becomes 2nd nature, even if you have a demanding job.
> 
> Start by calculating what you eat each day at the moment. There are lots of things in the food you eat, but the 3 main elements to focus on are fat, PROTEIN and carbohydrates. So based on your daily diet currently work out the total amounts of fat, PROTEIN and Carbs.
> 
> Now compare it to what you should be having. You are aiming for something like APPROX 2.5 grams per KG of bodyweight from protein. It's likely you will be having under half this and I suspect only just meeting the RDA of about 60 grams. Don't worry, that's the object of this exercise.
> 
> This link has a great online database of food facts;
> 
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/nutrient.htm
> 
> Carbs, this is vital to understand. There really are good and bad. You need to be eating good carbs. EG brown rice, lentils, sweet potato's, brown pasta and bread as secondary's. Don't forget your fruit and vedge, great good but fast carbs. So make your 4+ grams per KG up from the good stuff.
> 
> Fat, don't think that having no fat will make you thin, your body needs "good" fats. EG from eggs, nuts, seeds, lean meat. Fat amount should be about 30% of your total diet.
> 
> So, work out approx 30% protein 40% carbs 30% fat, as an example.
> 
> Ideally you want to be hitting the body with 30 grams of protein every 2-3 hours. Your body can't absorb much more than that, so the idea of eating massive amounts in one sitting is not a good one for newbie's. Remember the golden rules, balance, moderation and spread.
> 
> Ok they are the basic facts. Go to the nutrition forum and build from the stickies.
> 
> *Exercise.*
> 
> Right, depending on your age, but I am assuming you are 20-60&#8230; You need to find your resting pulse, your max pulse and your recovering heart rate. - Use these results to build a picture of your base fitness. Depending on this you can build a plan. Google for info on this.
> 
> Training is a highly personal plan. So all we will cover here is the golden rules.
> 
> 1) You do not need to be training more than 1 hour in one session. I repeat. You do not need to spend 5 hours a day in the gym. Speak to the biggest guys here, they will tell you that even just 45 minutes is about right.
> 
> 2) Rest day, DO NOT keep hitting the same muscles every day. Normally its 1 muscle group every 5-7 days. You will just ache and not grow. So don't do your biceps on a daily basis!
> 
> 3) There are many types of plans and ways of training but a good starter is a 3 day split. EG, do chest shoulders tris MONDAY, Tuesday is then a rest day or with some light cardio or fat burning. Wednesday is then Legs day, Thursday is the same as Tuesday, Friday is then Biceps, ABS , Back. Saturday / Sunday is rest- This is just an example, but DON'T over train
> 
> 4) Warm up sets, as a newbie don't just go a grab a heavy weight and lift it from cold, even if you have done treadmill, bike or rowing. Its well worth lifting a lighter loaded dum/bar bell for 10+ reps to get the blood flowing. - Remember if you pull a muscle you could be out for a week, a month or maybe a year!!!!
> 
> 5) Correct form, don't be like a 16 year old boy with something to prove in a gym, NEVER sacrifice form for weight. So if you can do an exercise properly at 2KG, don't up it to 3KG if it means you do it incorrectly.
> 
> 6) It is widely believed that big movements lead to the biggest gains over time. So that's bench presses, squats, dead lifts. These use many different muscles and should be a core of your workout, it's about developing a core to build on.
> 
> 7) DO NOT abandon legs. We all do it as newbie's. We all work to have bigger arms in the early days, but don't ignore the legs, or you will look like a freak - but not in a good way! - -point 6 will help address this.
> 
> 8) Abs, DO NOT think you can do hundreds of sit ups and strip fat from your gut. Its does not work like that. Your body fat is a % and you can't chose where it goes from when you burn it. - There are 1000's of men in the uk with a perfect 6 pack under 2 inches of fat. - Strip the fat and reveal the 6 pac.
> 
> 9) Train with different people. Find a way of training with some big guys. Do not interrupt the huge guy in the gym when he is about to bench 200KG, but afterwards offer to help by being a spotter, show interest, ask questions. You may find that you have skills you can trade with him. MOST people are friendly and will offer advice and help for free if you go about it correctly. Do your learning first, and then ask intelligent questions.
> 
> 10) Don't over train. This has been mentioned above, but its worth a second mention. YOU MUST have rest days, You MUST NOT spend more than 45-60 minutes on your routine.
> 
> *Supplements.*
> 
> Like everything there are different ways of going about this, however there are some normal rules&#8230; You will need to supplement, you are pushing your body and stressing your immune and rebuilding systems. -Give it some help. Supplements ARE NOT an alternative to good diet. Your minimum 5 a day fruit and vedge rule still applies! As does quality protein from different sources, get some fish, chicken, beef, ostrich, whatever different type you can. But remember chicken is often the staple because it's low fat and cheap.
> 
> Some medical studies have shown the body can't absorb much more then 30grams of protein in one hit. So that tells us we need to spread the load. The minimum ideal is 30grams Whey protein when you wake up (with breakfast - you are having porridge with fruit right?). Then post workout you need some carbs and protein. An all in one could be beneficial for this. Something with Creatine, protein, carbs, Glutamine, vitamins.
> 
> Before bed is also very important. Remember how through the day you fed your body protein every 2-3 hours, well what happens at night? You need to feed the body some slow releasing protein like Casein, its like a thick milk shake&#8230;
> 
> So that's 3 basic protein mixes to have each day.
> 
> Its really important to have the post workout protein shake within 30 minutes of exercise. Remember the body calls for protein, if you don't feed it when it calls it won't get the elements it requires and won't grow. Remember you grow and repair most at night, so get the Casein protein in.
> 
> Creatine, -right, I am unable to find an proof of creatine directly causing liver or kidney damage. So lets park that here. Creatine is proven to help athletes push that little bit more at full burst, eg just have a little extra shove to get the weight up before exhaustion . It will not help as much for running long distance, or slow drain energy uses. Opinion differs but I think a dosage of 5-10grams a day seems to be about what is commonly used. -You must however make sure you drink plenty of water and some say to cycle and have off times. I assume this is to allow your body to recover&#8230;
> 
> Glutamine, This is a natty little add in, when given to AIDS patients they lived longer! (according to a sited article on Wikipedia). It was also given to stroke patents with positive effects. It is fuel for the immune system; it has links to muscle recovery and development. Maybe 5-10 grams a day, but remember spread it out and after exercise.
> 
> Caffeine, Look at the back of any "pre workout" supplement and you will see caffeine. If you cut back on your caffeine and then have it as a pre workout pump, it can give results. - Your choice. I can't have caffeine so I have Touraine. It's the best I can do. Its also worth noting that caffeine speeds up the metabolism, so if you want to lose fat strong black coffees may be a help!!!
> 
> Daily supplements, apparently a mulit-vitamin, fish oil and glutamine are good ones to start with.
> 
> There is varying research on BCCAS, (Branched Chain Amino Acids.). Feel free to get in to them, but first things first, get your protein and other bits in place first.
> 
> You can buy all the powders on line from myprotein or bulkpowders etc. These on line sites are typically half the price of Argos or Tescos. Its worth buying on line. I'm not sure what proof there is that some of these designer or pharmaceutical grade proteins are any better&#8230; At the end of the day you pays your money and you takes your chance!
> 
> *Lifestyle and Steroids.*
> 
> *No, no no no and no again. As a newbie steroids will not help you.*
> 
> *No, no no no and no again. As a newbie steroids will not help you.*
> 
> *No, no no no and no again. As a newbie steroids will not help you.*
> 
> What will help you is diet, protein, training, planning and research. Before you consider artificially helping your body you need to make sure you have fulfilled your potential.
> 
> It is important to understand that yes steroids do play a part of Bodybuilding and yes the bigger guys stab them in to muscle or swallow them, for you and me at this stage it's not a good idea.
> 
> In my opinion{added for legal reasons, as I cant afford to go to court} -(DO NOT buy these roids.com type "steroids", they are not steroids. It's a con, they are vitamin tablets. - Just google and you can find the ingredients. It's the same a Asda multi-vitamin.)
> 
> As for real steroids&#8230;I'm not going to go in to the ins and outs of why you don't need them, or why you could hurt yourself or just get conned (most likely). For now put that thought on a back burner, spend time and energy getting the basics right&#8230;
> 
> *Lifestyle,* its so important to make this fit with your life. You can't hope to succeed unless you can live with the effort you need to give. Over the first few weeks get a basic diet sorted, then get a basic routine together, then make sure you supplement appropriately (protein etc, not steroids).
> 
> If like me you have a busy office job, tell people, they will happily make allowances for you, allowing you to eat in (non customer facing ) meetings for example... In a recent meeting my boss got the cakes in, but for me a got a lean chicken breast and brown bread roll!
> 
> Find ways of making this fit with your life. If for example you are not a morning person don't try to get up at 5am and bench press. Similarly if you have kids at home don't do your routine until they have gone to bed. But not too late or you may struggle to sleep!
> 
> Junk food, Alcohol, ****, and recreational drugs. This is again personal preference, you need to decide how your life is going to run. I haven't heard of many successful Body builders who are heroin addicts, In fact I'm not sure I have come access many successful heroin addicts full stop.. I guess the point here is you are training your body, it seems crazy to put it back on a night out with some powder or a roll up. Smoking, I'm not going to even bother covering this, you know the score.
> 
> There is one noticeable exception to the rule here. Cheat days! No this is not where you can shoot up with meth and go out killing, cheat days are when you can eat junk food or whatever you want. Various studies and anecdotal evidence show that the odd day out can help you in your training&#8230; I assume it's something to do with totally different fats, proteins and carbs hitting the body. But remember a cheat day every day is not a cheat day!
> 
> This guide really was designed for complete beginners, you need to use this as a base and go forth and flourish!
> 
> Gent says.
> 
> This document is submitted for peer review. Remember this is aimed at complete beginners. I found there was so much to take in at first I couldn't work out what to do and where to start. This gives Newbies an action plan.
> 
> Obviously this is not designed to replace the sticky's in each section. It's a pointer to them&#8230;


hi mate i feel i can call you that from reading your info on newbies training / eating. although im not a newbie i did find alot of what you are saying very refreshing.

thanks again

goodlegs


----------



## DanieleM

Nice post mate, this is exactly the kind of stuff I'm looking for. To begin with anyway, hopefully I can progress on to bigger and better things quickly.


----------



## Gent

DanieleM said:


> Nice post mate, this is exactly the kind of stuff I'm looking for. To begin with anyway, hopefully I can progress on to bigger and better things quickly.


You started in the right place. :thumb:

Make sure you get yourself a thread and update with your progress. If you have the confidence post some photos, you will look back (in say 6 months) and be glad you did, as you will see the improvments&#8230;

:rockon:


----------



## Hughey

Excellent post bud, clear and concise!


----------



## Howe

Great post.


----------



## bevandonna

I am dumb and will not post supid messahes again


----------



## Gent

Bye. :ban:


----------



## markboi

any1 tell me how to post a thread?


----------



## crikey

hi i am new to this site am just wanting some info on cutting up. i have 11 weeks till my hols


----------



## Gent

crikey said:


> hi i am new to this site am just wanting some info on cutting up. i have 11 weeks till my hols


OK right. Read the stickys. Each section will help you. Post a "Hi" thread in the right place. :thumbup1:


----------



## TWF

Hey gent, just read your post. Got to tell you, top summary here. I've been training on and off for a while now and I wish someone had told me this years ago 

Just getting back into it after a year or so out of the gym. Feels good to be back!

TWF


----------



## Gent

TWF said:


> Hey gent, just read your post. Got to tell you, top summary here. I've been training on and off for a while now and I wish someone had told me this years ago
> 
> Just getting back into it after a year or so out of the gym. Feels good to be back!
> 
> TWF


 :thumbup1: Rock on. :beer:


----------



## mickp80

hello,im a complete and utter noob here!i flirted with working out years ago but never stuck with it.someone i know who works out a lot recommended norateen to me,does anyone know if this any good?????


----------



## dan the man

great shout


----------



## Gent

mickp80 said:


> hello,im a complete and utter noob here!i flirted with working out years ago but never stuck with it.someone i know who works out a lot recommended norateen to me,does anyone know if this any good?????


Hi Mick.

Welcome. Please make a post on the relevant forum.

Sups are all very good. But you need to eat properly.

Remember pop what ever pills you want including steroids, but if you don't eat protein and enough carbs to drive it round and have a good workout you wont grow. 

Get a trainig plan, get your food together, then start looking at sups. Remember Norateen has a lot of marketing behind it. TV links etc...


----------



## mickp80

thanks gent


----------



## volvic

Great post - as a newbie I found it really helpful. Thanks


----------



## austen_18

good thread mate, explained it very clear for people to understand


----------



## tullybow

Good article mate, wish I had of had access to this when I was starting out!


----------



## hukin

as a newbie to this business this thread really helped. thanks


----------



## stonio

How do I subscribe to a thread, ie, be notified of replies to my posts?


----------



## hackskii

stonio said:


> How do I subscribe to a thread, ie, be notified of replies to my posts?


User CP, Edit Options, select instant email notifications.


----------



## Forfar

Just want to say im new just signed today


----------



## Gent

Forfar said:


> Just want to say im new just signed today


Hi Forfar, rememeber to post the above in the correct section and you will get replys.


----------



## Paya

Thumbs up!! :thumb:


----------



## 40lilgemz

Read your thread and realised i've been going about this totally the wrong way.

At quite a bit older than you and trying all this for the first time, i'd been digging around Holland & Barratt for every diet pill known to man (not to mention the fat metabolisers which are proving rather anti-social to say the least.)

I'm glad i've found this site as i'd no idea how to go about things at all.

Thank you from a 'dumb as a post' newbie. :thumb:


----------



## Gent

40lilgemz said:


> Read your thread and realised i've been going about this totally the wrong way.
> 
> At quite a bit older than you and trying all this for the first time, i'd been digging around Holland & Barratt for every diet pill known to man (not to mention the fat metabolisers which are proving rather anti-social to say the least.)
> 
> I'm glad i've found this site as i'd no idea how to go about things at all.
> 
> Thank you from a 'dumb as a post' newbie. :thumb:


"Diet pills" as such are not really the way for us (yet)&#8230; Drop your daily carbs and up the protein, switch the carbs to brown ones and do lots of cardio! 

Also don't go to Holland and Barret you will be better off buying on line.

Keep it up, make sure you blog what you do on this site so you can look back on it later. :thumbup1:


----------



## mrb

only now seeing this ive red through and find all this information so helpfull,i will be using this, as 1 of my source of information, :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Gent

mrb said:


> only now seeing this ive red through and find all this information so helpfull,i will be using this, as 1 of my source of information, :thumb: :thumb :


From looking at your photo you are pretty much there! Keep it up!

:cool2:


----------



## Van

I think this should be up there with the other stickys!! (as a reference)


----------



## Gent

Van said:


> I think this should be up there with the other stickys!! (as a reference)


I thought it was? I know its a sticky in this section.


----------



## Jackocoolo

Cheers Mate,

Really good post and helped me get to grips of this kind of thing


----------



## Jackocoolo

Jackocoolo said:


> Cheers Mate,
> 
> Really good post and helped me get to grips of this kind of thing


Also im looking to loose a bit of weight around the lower abs would leg raises be the best for toning up this area and burning the fat ?


----------



## newhope

yeah good simple information, iv gota agree with the comments about rest and sleep...very important, reminds me of the saying: 7 hours sleep for a man, 8 for a woman an 9 for a fool.


----------



## Gent

Jackocoolo said:


> Also im looking to loose a bit of weight around the lower abs would leg raises be the best for toning up this area and burning the fat ?


Hi Jacko,

I think its best to pose that question in the relevant area of the forum. Although I wrote the above (based on my beginners research), I am no expert.

My humble opinion for lower abs would be. Find your body fat %. If like me you have the top two abs showing but nothing below (without sucking in) its likely you are at 13% or so. Really to see abs you need to be under 10% (maybe nearer 8%). You can do all the crunches, sit ups or leg raises you want. You need to shift some body fat.

I found, to drop from my 19% to my current 13% a restricted diet and cardio was my best bet. Epically HIT cardio. 20 minutes 1 minute sprint 1 minute slow after weights each time I trained. This dropped me from 16% to 13%. As its winter and coming up to Christmas its very hard to diet now (Christmas parties etc), so I am bulking. I will hit the diet HARD in January, because it's easier. I hope to get to 10% or so.

You are right that hanging leg raises will do lower abs. - providing your body fat is low enough.

If you have time check out my diary thread. You may be able to learn from my mistakes. Make sure you get your own diary thread, get some photos posted.

It has some advice on my thread and you can see my diet modify, as I try different things. - The low carb diet did make me miserable! :sad:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/welcome-lounge/50540-hello-all-well-done-you-guys-win-new-post.html


----------



## mrb

Gent said:


> From looking at your photo you are pretty much there! Keep it up!
> 
> :cool2:


cheers :thumb:


----------



## want to be slim

hi to you all .new to all this am 41 and 21 stone wanted to bodybuild for ages is it to late to start and what do i do first


----------



## Gent

want to be slim said:


> hi to you all .new to all this am 41 and 21 stone wanted to bodybuild for ages is it to late to start and what do i do first


Hi Want to be slim. Please -repost this in the correct area. You will then get help and support. This thread is only designed to help you set up your plans.

Oh and most of the biggest guys are 30+!!!

Re-read the nutrition part of my thread above and follow that, if you follow it you will lose weight.


----------



## Gazbeast

A very informative read, thanks for spending the time to put this together for us beginners. :rockon:

Gaz


----------



## Gent

Gazbeast said:


> A very informative read, thanks for spending the time to put this together for us beginners. :rockon:
> 
> Gaz


Keep It up Gaz. Make sure you use all of the free resources on this forum! It would cost £1000's to get this knowledge otherwise! :cool2:


----------



## djk

Good advice, thanks


----------



## Spikey_Wolf

Very well written and informative; I'm not a true newbie to be honest but I've always had a healthy attitude of reading a little on the basics now and again just for insight before I make a new action plan, must admit I didn't know too much about Glutamine before so learned something there 

Thanks Gent!

:thumbup1:


----------



## Gent

Spikey Djk.

Cheers. Keep training.

When i get chance i will make a video version of this post!

Gent


----------



## Lawrencium

Should i really not spend more than an hour on my routine?


----------



## In The Zone

Thanks for the advice. Even for regular trainers it is worth reading this now and again to ensure you stay on track and correct anything that may be going off track. Cheers.


----------



## Gent

Lawrencium said:


> Should i really not spend more than an hour on my routine?


 Hi Lawrencium

Ok, so for a newbie the hardest thing to grasp is that short and sweet is the trick (and NOT to over train). 

Lets say its "back day" [you are training your back and legs right(?) and not just pumping your guns?]. For example you are going to do 3 sets of 3 reps for 3 exercises.

Lets says you do&#8230;.

Deadlifts 3 x7

Lat pull downs / chin /pull ups 3 x 7 (or to fail)

Seated rows 3 x7

Assuming 1-2 (or even 3 for the deads) minutes rest between sets and warm up sets that should take you about 45 mins or so. Add in some dynamic stretching (post) and a brief cardio warm-up (pre) you should still be under an hour.

Ok, Im sure someone will disagree with the exercises I have picked above or the reps, epically on the deadlifts, but the point still remains 45 mins to 1 hour every other day is spot on for a newbie.

Don't believe me? - right, watch Jay Cutlers DVD's (the current Mr Olympia) Even he keeps sessions to 45 minutes. Some of the other pros do 2 sessions of 1 hour some days (split mornign and evening) but by and large the advice given to the likes of us is 45 minutes 3-4 times a week at most. -If you do much more you will over train and therefore not grow.

And we want growth right? :thumb:

I hope to get the video version of this post up in the next week.


----------



## Michael2107

Hey gent nice thread for us noobies.

As a new years resolution i had to start getting fit and bigger but dont have a clue where to start. I want to start developing my muscles back, arms, chest, shoulders, stomach, legs the whole lot. But i dont know how to lift weights to develop some of these muscles if that makes sense.And dont know the correct terms for the lifts for example lat pull downs, deadlifts what muscles do they work on.

Also i dont know what to eat like i know you said, 30% protein 40% carbs 30% fat how exactly would i work that out. Before reading you thread i had in my mind that this diet would be good...Eating bran flakes and half pint of orange juice for my breakfast about 7 - 8 oclock, then having a little pot of pasta about half10, then chicken sandwich and some fruit for dinner then another little pot of pasta at about 3 then a steak or salmon with potatoes and veg for tea, yaz will probably laugh at that but hey im a noob to all this.

And i was just going to do 2 muscles a day when i found out how to do them without having a day of rest except for sat a sunday but reading this thread i see it better to do 3 a day and a day doing little as rest is vital. I was going to this on my bench and stuff at home for about 2 - 3 months then join a gym and start on supplements.

Id appreciate if you give me feedback on this and sorry its so long i just want to know the ins and outs before i do actually start. Thanks in advance:thumb:


----------



## Gent

Michael2107 said:


> Hey gent nice thread for us noobies.
> 
> As a new years resolution i had to start getting fit and bigger but dont have a clue where to start. I want to start developing my muscles back, arms, chest, shoulders, stomach, legs the whole lot. But i dont know how to lift weights to develop some of these muscles if that makes sense.And dont know the correct terms for the lifts for example lat pull downs, deadlifts what muscles do they work on.
> 
> Also i dont know what to eat like i know you said, 30% protein 40% carbs 30% fat how exactly would i work that out. Before reading you thread i had in my mind that this diet would be good...Eating bran flakes and half pint of orange juice for my breakfast about 7 - 8 oclock, then having a little pot of pasta about half10, then chicken sandwich and some fruit for dinner then another little pot of pasta at about 3 then a steak or salmon with potatoes and veg for tea, yaz will probably laugh at that but hey im a noob to all this.
> 
> And i was just going to do 2 muscles a day when i found out how to do them without having a day of rest except for sat a sunday but reading this thread i see it better to do 3 a day and a day doing little as rest is vital. I was going to this on my bench and stuff at home for about 2 - 3 months then join a gym and start on supplements.
> 
> Id appreciate if you give me feedback on this and sorry its so long i just want to know the ins and outs before i do actually start. Thanks in advance:thumb:


 Hi Michael.

Firstly, I have to be a little carefull here that I don't overstep my authority. I (like you) am still a newbie. I strongly advise you ask some of the real experts on the different areas of this forum. - don't blindly post, there are loads of readme's.

Ok here are some basic pointers based on your questions. :cool2:

1) google is your friend, google for terms you don't understand and many sites have videos of how to do exercises. Youtube is great for understanding how to do things. "bench" - just dont freak at the huge weight some guys lift!:laugh:

2) Your diet seems like a good 1st attempt. I don't know your body weight or metabolic rate or height etc. But I am 82KG, 6ft 1. thin body type. Or your goals, bulk, maintenance, cutting I eat (for lean bulk); remember aim for 30 g protein every 3 or so hours....

7:00 75 grams porage, with raisons (20g), 30g whey protein shake, tea

9:30 3 egg whites and 2 whole eggs 2 bits of brown bread

12:00 100g brown rice, tin of albacore tuna, carrot and as much salad as I like

15:00 100g chicken and brown rice or fruit

17:00 30g protein (on trining nights only)

18:00 post workout shake (Met-RX size up for example)

19:00 dinner, fish / stake with rice and vedge

22:00 casin protein shake / walnuts / cottage cheese .

From your diet I would say, ½ a pint of orange juice is 50% of you RDA for sugar, so I would stick to just raisins on the porridge. Make pasta and rice the brown versions, swap potatos for "sweet potatos".

3) your plans for exercise, they are ok, do every other day rest at weekends for example&#8230; As for supplements; Start getting in to Whey protein now. Got to myprotein.co.uk for example its dead cheap. Feel free to use my code to get a discount.

oh and;

NO STEROIDS! < for newbies.

As I said at the start I am also a newbie, this is just a basic guide. Do your research, the internet and Google is your friend.

Feel free to see my mistakes and progress on my thread;

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/welcome-lounge/50540-hello-all-well-done-you-guys-win-new-post.html

:rockon:

Remember me when you are Mr Olympia!


----------



## vsideboy

reps mate, well done for trying to help out other new starters.

is it a sticky yet?


----------



## Michael2107

cheers for the advice gent much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## HTID

good post pal, nice read and good advice. one questoin tho? why 2.5g of protein per lb body weight, do you not think this a little high?


----------



## pug_306

top post thanx


----------



## Gent

HTID said:


> good post pal, nice read and good advice. one questoin tho? why 2.5g of protein per lb body weight, do you not think this a little high?


Yes it is. Far too high. please re-read. My post says KG's of body weight not LB's.

:tongue:


----------



## HTID

So it does, oops :confused1: must ov had amoment :cool2:


----------



## Oliver1987

awsum post. Im already getting a better understanding in bb. I always thought the more you lifted the bigger you got. God I was wrong. Cheers


----------



## steve101

newbie here, from scotland.

lookin for some answers, hope to find them


----------



## Kysrian

Wow thanks, loads of useful information in this thread : o)


----------



## Gent

Keep fighting the good fight guys. Get an eating plan, get a training plan, rest and keep going.

There are no excuses!

:rockon:


----------



## n13lz

nice thread... ^^


----------



## ChrisG25

Hey guys.

New on here. My name's Chris, age 25 from Liverpool.

Hope to chat with ya's soon.


----------



## Ironclad

welcome 

psst.. there is also a Welcome Lounge


----------



## blackbeef

Great post mate


----------



## Zimny

Hi to you all from Edinburgh

Cheers


----------



## crazyH

Hi guys, hows it going? Im looking at starting a cycle going to use Danabol 10mg 3 x a day with Stanozolol 10mg 2x a day. Over a 6wk cycle, then I will take Aromasin 10mg 1 x a day to keep water reten away. Is this ok or am i gonna feck myself? Any cycle recommendations are welcomed please. Im not ready for the liquid cycle just the tabs for now. Thanks guys all the best.


----------



## Gent

Guys, please. This is not an introductions thread. Post your threads in the right place and you will get help.

Crazy, Zimmy -please delete your posts and re-post elsewhere.


----------



## Graham-jack

Hi Gent,

Just been reading your post and i think i've been doing a few things wrong. I want to work on my abs, i used to do sit ups everyday but now you're saying that i shouldnt be doing this? What about if i do them every other day would that be ok?


----------



## Gent

Graham-jack said:


> I want to work on my abs, i used to do sit ups everyday but now you're saying that i shouldnt be doing this? Whatr about if i do them every other day would that be ok?


 I think what I am trying to say is, if you want to see your abs you will need to reduce your bodyfat (normally about 10%). Abs could be trained more often than once every 5-7 days, much like calf's etc.

Remember sit ups if done incorrectly can strain the spinal erectors. You may be better with crunches, and then leg raises for the lower ABS.

There are no hard and fast rules, maybe do abs every other night if you feel the need. This months Mucsle Mag suggest ABS no more than 3 times a week.


----------



## Graham-jack

Nice 1 Gent, i'll take your advice.


----------



## Sean666

newbie from surrey, england.

bulking up, will use the forum for help and tips


----------



## H10dst

Hi this is my first post to introduce myself,

Dave age 27 from Alfreton

hope to meet some fellow gym buffs!!!


----------



## Gent

H10dst said:


> Hi this is my first post to introduce myself,
> 
> Dave age 27 from Alfreton
> 
> hope to meet some fellow gym buffs!!!


Dave, no one will say "hi" here. Post "hi's" in the introductions forum...


----------



## RyanoKildare

greetings


----------



## Gent

RyanoKildare said:


> greetings


Ryano... read the post above yours.


----------



## Clauddr28

Awesome post man!


----------



## maxine

Hi every one


----------



## robhinton

Great post my friend. I am new to the forums and new to bodybuilding. This has helped make things a bit simpler to start with and get a good foothold on what to do first.

Thanks

Rob


----------



## fadel

Good info there, first time i've seen it! lol


----------



## dannyboi1982

olla people am new to all this was just wondering if there there was any one out there to help me turn this fat in to muscle have been training for a few months now and wat ever i do i just cant get rid of any tips would be much appreciated thanxs :thumb:


----------



## Ninja

Nice post and info. I'm not new to bodybuilding. I was training for 3 years, 2 of them hard. I had pretty good gains,but guess could have had better ones if not my nutrition:whistling: Only few months ago adjusted my nutrition needs and was very suprised when my bench press whent up 15 kg in a month!!!! from 115 kg to 130 for 4 reps. So this post is very important for the beginners! I learned a lesson and it costed me few years of training.You can not out train your nutrition...Currently working night shifts only and training before work-have no problems with that-gaining and feel good:cool2: .At the moment on keto diet:bounce: Eating every 2-3 h. at night for me is the same as during day. SO i'll tell it again-Nice post for beginners!!!!

Ninja


----------



## Gent

Ninja said:


> Nice post and info. I'm not new to bodybuilding. I was training for 3 years, 2 of them hard. I had pretty good gains,but guess could have had better ones if not my nutrition:whistling: Only few months ago adjusted my nutrition needs and was very suprised when my bench press whent up 15 kg in a month!!!! from 115 kg to 130 for 4 reps. So this post is very important for the beginners! I learned a lesson and it costed me few years of training.You can not out train your nutrition...Currently working night shifts only and training before work-have no problems with that-gaining and feel good:cool2: .At the moment on keto diet:bounce: Eating every 2-3 h. at night for me is the same as during day. SO i'll tell it again-Nice post for beginners!!!!
> 
> Ninja


 Ninja,

What a good response. Its obvious you have Brains. If you are going to set up a "my page" following your progress please let me know I would like to subscribe.

Keep it up, let me know how the protein only diet goes&#8230;

:rockon:


----------



## mandymoo

Great read and thanks for advice.


----------



## aleem akhtar

this is my first post. hi everyone
​


----------



## Big Bobby

Yo people


----------



## Gent

> DO NOT POST INTRODUCTIONS ON THIS THREAD.
> 
> Please post your introductions in the Welcome Lounge.


 :thumbup1:


----------



## najybomb

steroids wont help a newbie? in what area?

steroids will aid anyone really in gaining muscle including a newbie. its not advised of course, but to say they wont help is wrong.

overall a good post.


----------



## Gent

najybomb said:


> steroids wont help a newbie? in what area?
> 
> steroids will aid anyone really in gaining muscle including a newbie. its not advised of course, but to say they wont help is wrong.
> 
> overall a good post.


Please quote your source?

If you have never trained before you will not know what your normal growth hormone and T levels are.. So therefore if your somatotype may be meso and you will build muscle easily, without extra help. Even if you do need extra help you need to see how you get on with out.

I think your post is misguided and dangerous to anyone who has not trained before.

I suspect a complete newbie (and that's who this is aimed at) will either hurt themselves, get ripped of or end up with an abscess or something nasty, if they dice in this too early.


----------



## najybomb

quote a source? its common knowledge that even if you have never trained befor and dont know what you can achieve and hormonr levels etc you will still gain more with steroids, thats a fact! i dont need to quote a source for that its known. and anyone who choses to do steroids based on a comment i have posted is either a moron and deserves to hurt themselves or just shouldnt be training full stop.

dont get caught up in this crap mate. my comment was just stating that your wrong saying steroids wont help. because they will. i did however say that it isnt advised of course. but anyone who choses to take steroids without research into them or jumps straight into steroids without training befor is stupid and to be quite frank is just over populating the planet with useless cells.


----------



## Gent

najybomb said:


> quote a source? its common knowledge that even if you have never trained befor and dont know what you can achieve and hormonr levels etc you will still gain more with steroids, thats a fact! i dont need to quote a source for that its known. and anyone who choses to do steroids based on a comment i have posted is either a moron and deserves to hurt themselves or just shouldnt be training full stop.
> 
> dont get caught up in this crap mate. my comment was just stating that your wrong saying steroids wont help. because they will. i did however say that it isnt advised of course. but anyone who choses to take steroids without research into them or jumps straight into steroids without training befor is stupid and to be quite frank is just over populating the planet with useless cells.


 I'm sorry but I think we will have to disagree. I believe that steroids will not help if you are a newbee. You talk only about size gains, I am talking about being a newbie and living, training, improving, laying a foundation for the future of your development.


----------



## daviddwilson

Gent said:


> I am not doubting the validity of sleep. Nor am I disputing the medical proof; that for example shift workers are more likely to contract cancers and have higher free radicals. I agree that sleep is essential. However, I have not seen conclusive proof that in the normal run of things a 7 hour night, an 8 hour night and a 9 hour night adds any benefit over a 6 hour night.
> 
> I think I will add the below line to the initial post.
> 
> "get enough sleep. Sleep aids recovery. The ammount varies person to person but 8 hours is concidered standard"
> 
> I would disagree that sleep is the single most important thing for recovery, I would say water is. You can go for sleep for more than a week or so before you die. However 3 days without water see's most people dead! :laugh:


Anecdotally, as training effort increases sleep demand increases before overtraining kicks in [iME]. My gut feeling is that this is independent of the amount of sleep that a person usually needs, without increased training. If a person normally requires 6hr.d-1 if their training load doubles then their sleep demand may increase to 8hr.d-1. I am not saying that a person who is fine on 6hr.d-1 would necessarily do better on 8hr.d-1.

___________________

watch movies online


----------



## OliverNorris

How to i create a post?


----------



## ant-c

Thanks for that.. will help me out.. im gonna start training soon hopefully lol


----------



## retro-mental

Gent thats a great post but.......

I have one point to make. I am only reletivly new to bodybuilding / weight training but I was lead to believe that creatine and caffine is not a good mix. If i remember rightly creatine can increase water retention by stripping the water from under your skin and pumping it into the muscles leaving you dehydrated and in need of upping your water intake but caffine is a diueretic which means all that extra water your drinking to counteract dehydration from creatine is going straight down the toilet.

Maybe what i read was wrong but i am sure caffine can dehydrate you so the two can counter act each other

Lewis


----------



## Gent

retro-mental said:


> Gent thats a great post but.......
> 
> I have one point to make. I am only reletivly new to bodybuilding / weight training but I was lead to believe that creatine and caffine is not a good mix. If i remember rightly creatine can increase water retention by stripping the water from under your skin and pumping it into the muscles leaving you dehydrated and in need of upping your water intake but caffine is a diueretic which means all that extra water your drinking to counteract dehydration from creatine is going straight down the toilet.
> 
> Maybe what i read was wrong but i am sure caffine can dehydrate you so the two can counter act each other
> 
> Lewis


Hi Lewis.

Good for you for doing some research, it will take you further than guys who don't.

Both your points are technically correct; however there is a big difference between mild diuretic and doing a Paul Dillet on stage!

Caffeine, is absolutely essential for a number of things, 1) get the metabolism running a bit faster and help burn fat, 2)give you a mental edge before training 3)help with DOMS (delayed onset muscle soreness).

Creatine is a staple, whilst it does move water about its no where near the amount that will cause dehydration, these two studies show the results (eg no problems...) (bottom of post);

200 MG caffeine before workout and about 5-10 Grams Creatine (dont confuse the two, as 5-10 grams of caffeine is not going to be a happy event!), should be perfect to help you and you should not have any problems.

These amounts are like having a strong filter coffee and a massive steak! You wouldn't think twice about that!

2-3 litres of water a day, should be a minimum, but remember if you drink far too much water you will flush vitamins and minerals from your system&#8230;

Keep it up. Question everything. :cool2:

• Lopez RM, Casa DJ, McDermott BP, Ganio MS, Armstrong LE, Maresh CM (2009). "Does creatine supplementation hinder exercise heat tolerance or hydration status? A systematic review with meta-analyses". Journal of Athletic Training 44 (2): 215-23. doi:10.4085/1062-6050-44.2.215. PMID 19295968.

• ^ Dalbo VJ, Roberts MD, Stout JR, Kerksick CM (July 2008). "Putting to rest the myth of creatine supplementation leading to muscle cramps and dehydration". British Journal of Sports Medicine 42 (7): 567-73. doi:10.1136/bjsm.2007.042473. PMID 18184753.


----------



## retro-mental

:thumb :Gent i love a good scientific approach to stuff

I like to know how and why things work and you point above makes complete sense

I never knew too much water would flush your vitamins and minerals out of your system. Very interesting. Should not be a problem for me as i never really drink enough water and also i dont drink coffee

I did however use a coffee supplement. one tab ( equivilent to 1 cup ) 60-40 mins before workout for a few months

are you from a science background as you seem to have good knowledge and understanding


----------



## Gent

retro-mental said:


> :thumb :Gent i love a good scientific approach to stuff
> 
> I like to know how and why things work and you point above makes complete sense
> 
> I never knew too much water would flush your vitamins and minerals out of your system. Very interesting. Should not be a problem for me as i never really drink enough water and also i dont drink coffee
> 
> I did however use a coffee supplement. one tab ( equivilent to 1 cup ) 60-40 mins before workout for a few months
> 
> are you from a science background as you seem to have good knowledge and understanding


Not scientific, technical. I work in high end trouble shooting for Vodafone. I have to look at serious problems and work out how to resolve them. I then have to prove what went wrong and how it got fixed. I am trying to apply the same logic to diet and building physic. -Although there is one huge difference, unlike computers people respond differently!

When it comes to caffeine supplements, green tea is apparently very good, it has lots of natural anti-oxidants (that are better absorbed than actually drinking green tea) and caffeine. For my pre-workout I am currently using San Fierce (I just like it).

There are a number of things that can slow muscle growth and I have seen it suggested that drinking at least 2-3 litres of water is vital to keep things ticking.

I will make a bigger effort to get this whole post a video&#8230;


----------



## rob816

This is great stuff Gent - thanks very much!


----------



## alexwetton

im looking for a cutting meal plan and cant really find one. can any one help with one cheers alex


----------



## Gent

alexwetton said:


> im looking for a cutting meal plan and cant really find one. can any one help with one cheers alex


Hmmmm. Rule #1, research. d-. could do better....

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/

;-)


----------



## MongolianCuuunt

useful post,thanks so much !


----------



## Redbeard85

Excellent info for sharing...I like what you say at the top "Knowledge is Power"...very true...thanxz man


----------



## goombah23

Roger That!! Thanx


----------



## Gumball78

Thanks mate for that post, I've booked marked it! The advice I've been verbally given is utter crap and so my danabol is tucked away in a safe place for a good while! I said on my introduction about my loner type attitude and although you said watching others is beneficial, it seems that the company I keep is not the best to learn from! Good advice, appreciated!


----------



## Thug-Nasty

hackskii said:


> Good stuff.
> 
> I like the 40/30/30 carbs/proteins/fats macro's, Dr. Barry Sears has studied these macros in those ranges for years with fantastic success on athletes.


40 for Carbs? im a newbie hence why im on this post but Ive always been told to eat less carbs when cutting? is this true?


----------



## AK-26

Kick Ass Thread!!!

Very clear and very informative, in other worlds no bulls**t and straight to the point. As a newbie and a hard as hell gainer i am constantly looking for threads like these to help me learn that little bit more that may help me hit my goal. Keep em coming.

AK-26 :thumb:


----------



## Gent

Struth, hello guys, I forgot I typed this... I am still training hard, but recently i seem to be forgetting to follow my own advice! Time to pull the socks up i think.

I have linked this to the Bodybuilding group on Facebook, so it may bring some more traffic to the site and help more newbies. :thumb:

Thug-Nasty; Whilst your username make me recoil, yes you are right, when you want to lose fat, reducing carbs (epically white rice, bead, pasts sugars etc) will help. Its a whole massive other subject...


----------



## Steve29

Add Title


----------



## RyanH

Very helpful mate, thanks.


----------



## newbie_anderou

Brilliant post. Thanks :-D


----------



## Sk1nny

Good read mate


----------



## Gent

Glad to see people are still reading this and its helping them. 

I really need to pull my finger out and get the video of this made....

I will again throw down that i am in Tadley near Basingstoke / Newbury / north Hampshire , south Berkshire borders. If you want to train together let me know. I have a pretty good jym at home (olympic Bench (on loan from the UK bench press champion), smiths, free weights, chin bars, curl bars, box bars, etc).

(this is not an offer or persional training, you must be age 18+ I CAN NOT supply you and dont have access to steroids, do you think i would be this small if i did? If you are local to me and not a nutter and want to train together let me know. ) :cool2:


----------



## vasilev89

Cheers mate, great post!


----------



## Wingnut

Cheers! I can finally get started properly! :clap:


----------



## QUACKERS

Great information Gent cheers .

That`s just what i need to get me started.


----------



## Gent

QUACKERS said:


> Great information Gent cheers .
> 
> That`s just what i need to get me started.


Rock on! Dont quit! :thumbup1:


----------



## Riddar

Good post Gent, thanks for taking the time to type it up, summarises a lot of the stickies in one handy place!

However, bare in mind I'm a complete noob but have done my fair share of reading... I've read that the whole eating every 2/3 hours is a myth? and as long as you hit your macros for the day, it doesn't matter?... Below is my source. Not saying its right, or your wrong, just more contradicting information that is baffling my little brain :scared:

Nonetheless, great post!

EDIT: Source Link http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=117576231&page=1


----------



## Gent

Riddar said:


> Good post Gent, thanks for taking the time to type it up, summarises a lot of the stickies in one handy place!
> 
> However, bare in mind I'm a complete noob but have done my fair share of reading... I've read that the whole eating every 2/3 hours is a myth? and as long as you hit your macros for the day, it doesn't matter?... Below is my source. Not saying its right, or your wrong, just more contradicting information that is baffling my little brain :scared:
> 
> Nonetheless, great post!
> 
> EDIT: Source Link http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=117576231&page=1


Ok, so I need to be very careful that I don't get in to any sort of on line disagreements with anyone else. Below are the reasons why I will still eat 6 meals a day. This thread will not be turned in to a flame war between these two highly respected sites, i will ask admin to delete any posts that appear as such.

Every person is entitled to their own opinions and can follow whatever choices they think work.

1)ALL (EVERY SINGLE) Top body builder eats at these durations, 6 + meals. When Jay Cutler, Branch and Kai Green start having 1 meal a day then I will switch the advice. Yes they take steroids, but that does not change the body's need to absorb nutrients.

2)Your body can only absorb so much protein in one session. Whilst we all know the 30 grams thing may not be true, we do know that if you eat lots of protein your body can't absorb it in one go.

3)The digestion tract on a human is (approx. and depending on the food) about 4 hours. So if you eat all your protein in one sitting then what will your body use to make this non-essential amino acid for the rest of the time? Remember muscle recovery happens out of the gym and when you sleep, not when you want it to! If the body calls and it's not there the muscle will not repair.

4)You CAN NOT store protein (unless it's fat) and you just urinate vitamin C, B etc&#8230;. So better to have some all day, rather than storing some as fat and the rest going in the pan.

5) and finally, his downsides and upsides are emotional, they are not proof of any system. It's like saying don't eat whale meat because it's got a lot of fat, but putting the argument that (correctly) it's morally wrong to hunt whales.

Some of the points he makes are correct, however his* main focus *and those of the references (a book advert and a blog) are for speeding up the metabolism . Which are more to do with cutting and are not appropriate for this thread.

My final word on this is, look at the linked post and its quality of information and sources, also look at the comments below it. Many of the people are disagreeing with it.

Remember this is the internet, everyone gets a voice regardless of their views, ability, research or knowledge.


----------



## Ddraig_Goch

Any idea how long it takes for new threads to be allowed. I've made a hello thread a day or so ago and it hasn't appeared yet.

Cheers


----------



## gymrat2712

Sounds like you've read all the books, you now need to use all of this knowledge and put it into practise in the gym. I maybe classed as a newbie on this forum, im certainly no newbie in the gym, however i joined this group to learn from people with real life experience. I didnt join to read threads posted by inexperienced smartar$e$ who spend more time reading than training.


----------



## Gent

gymrat2712 said:


> Sounds like you've read all the books, you now need to use all of this knowledge and put it into practise in the gym. I maybe classed as a newbie on this forum, im certainly no newbie in the gym, however i joined this group to learn from people with real life experience. I didnt join to read threads posted by inexperienced smartar$e$ who spend more time reading than training.


If you are not a newbie why are you even reading this? Many of the most experienced users of this forum have agreed this thread, it was out for peer review for about 2 months.

In fact of the 100's of reply's yours is the only bad one, you are not even criticising anything I have said, just that you don't like intelligent people who read books. 

My very best wishes to you in your training and hope your attitude brings you all you deserve. 

If you try to troll this post, i will ask admin to delete your posts. :nono:


----------



## Steuk

Great write up. Will help alot of gym newbies.


----------



## Fatstuff

Only popped in here as I seen a storm brewing and I like to see a good tiff, but the 30g of protein myth is just that.... A myth based on broscience, supp companies and repetition. The top level athletes eat 6+ meals a day for comfort due to the high amounts of calories required (that's IF they actually do eat that many meals and it's not what there sponsors get them to say!!)

In reality if they could only digest 30g protein every 3 hours, that would mean they only digest around 150g of protein a day (unless they eat in there sleep) - my guess is they eat this amount in one sitting!!


----------



## gymrat2712

Gent said:


> If you are not a newbie why are you even reading this? Many of the most experienced users of this forum have agreed this thread, it was out for peer review for about 2 months.
> 
> In fact of the 100's of reply's yours is the only bad one, you are not even criticising anything I have said, just that you don't like intelligent people who read books.
> 
> My very best wishes to you in your training and hope your attitude brings you all you deserve.
> 
> If you try to troll this post, i will ask admin to delete your posts. :nono:


I am not here to troll any of your posts, however iam here to learn, i like to ask questions, not be quoted to by sombody whos has all the gear but no idea. Stop threatening people with reports to admin, we are here to air our views in a mature manner. You sound very dictatorish to me, listen to me but if you disagree i'll take my ball in and tell the teacher ;(


----------



## need2change

Thanks for this thread Gent. I've just joined a gym and your newbie info is a great help. It has stopped my asking so many noob questions to established muscle builders in the gym. Great beginners info!


----------



## DBOX

Really great thread Gent, being a noob it has given me plenty of information to help me on my way....and WOW....i need to eat a lot of food :rockon:


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

very informative post, thanks gent


----------



## ripper 29

u look good mate can u help me bin training for a year just starting my second cycle do u get less gain out off your second cycle?


----------



## Rob300

How do i make a new thread? I am newbie  Off to gym tonight starting with Chest.


----------



## J H

Rob300 said:


> How do i make a new thread? I am newbie  Off to gym tonight starting with Chest.


Use the Green 'Post New Thread' button mate!

Anyway useful post for us new guys. Cheers


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U

I want a big chest but I dont like training my legs, how much Maximuscle protein should I have with my KFC at lunchtime. My mom says creatine is steroids and my GF doesn't want me to get TOO big but I took some jack3d and i swear down my mate sez I was bigger than Jay Cutler so I'm cycling off it for 2 days and on for 2 days. Whats is the best colour gym gloves. Ronnie Coleman cud take Amir Khan n.e.day. tomorrow I'm gonna do the "lie on your back" and press the weights that aren't on a bar (bells or summat) in the air to make my arms tonk and then I'll do it everyday until friday cuz then I'm gonna get drunk and have kebabs until Tuesday and do it again. Can you get me some stedz???

Seriously though, good post. This is the bread and butter (or low carb fat free version) of any bodybuilding LIFESTYLE. :thumb:


----------



## milzy

Awesome post but them side burns are gayer than Bruno!


----------



## Rubes

I know this is a really old Sticky, but good advice Gent, it's certainly helped me out


----------



## Simspin

ho ho ho


----------



## Rubes

Simspin said:


> ho ho ho


?


----------



## Gent

Rubes said:


> I know this is a really old Sticky, but good advice Gent, it's certainly helped me out


I think the age of the initial post is less important than the information in the actual post. Happy to help. Keep it up!

I am still training, still lurking...

One of the guys above said I looked like a gayer with my huge buggers grips, the irony is I grew them to **** my wife of at our wedding!!! :thumb:


----------



## callie1979

That is brilliant, thank you- Just what I needed!

I have been eating 30/ 40 / 30 for about 6 months now and love it but I am struggling to drop fat. I am on a 25% calorie deficit for 3 days and a 10% for one day. I train for an hour a day (Cardio and plyometrics at home (Insanity programme) as I don't have access to a gym)

I am struggling to lose weight....really struggling now, I don't know where I'm going wrong.

I'm hoping that I ca find some answers or tips here ;0)


----------



## Gent

callie1979 said:


> That is brilliant, thank you- Just what I needed!
> 
> I have been eating 30/ 40 / 30 for about 6 months now and love it but I am struggling to drop fat. I am on a 25% calorie deficit for 3 days and a 10% for one day. I train for an hour a day (Cardio and plyometrics at home (Insanity programme) as I don't have access to a gym)
> 
> I am struggling to lose weight....really struggling now, I don't know where I'm going wrong.
> 
> I'm hoping that I ca find some answers or tips here ;0)


Hi Calie.

I very strongly recomend you buy this book, as it shows you some good ideas for building a better diet.

http://drskleiner.com/product_Power_Eating.html

The simple and hard truth is that if the fat is not going somthign is not quite alligned correclty. If you want to PM me or post your deit here (not here but in the correct forum part) you will get help.


----------



## Goosh

Cheers for the post Gent.

Reading it made me sign up to the forum as there are clearly some great, level-headed people on this forum where you can ask questions without getting ridiculed. Thanks for that.


----------



## SCN

Great post. I myself have just started (3-4 months) weight lifting at the age of 20. Up until recently I have be winging it with regards to protein and carbs intake, but have recently decided to try and plan and record my intake. If anyone has any good apps for iphone that can track your daily nutrition id be grateful if you could let me know. Thanks again!


----------



## Kennyp

Nice 1. Very good and straight to the point. Thanks for putting in the time for us newbes!


----------



## Lou Lou

Brilliant!!! Exactly what I need!!


----------



## CasualBuild88

Most of the stuff im reading on here is really good Thanks alot Gent


----------



## Partagas

Just read your post and found it very helpful for me just starting out. Ive hit the gym before but never had any real plan. This will certainly be very useful.


----------



## kuzzbro

good post mann


----------



## iheartyou

Excellent post. Thank you


----------



## cairnsey08

Brilliant thread, perfect for newbies at the gym!


----------



## Beast-MO

Hello new to site, don't know how to start new thread. Anyone ever herd of fusion phamaceuticals. New gear anadrol 50 d-Bol and nolvadex. All came in red caps.


----------



## paulandabbi

Thanks for the thread. I am new to here and it explains a hell of alot. I have found out that alot of people will go out of thier way to help you on this site so to any other newbies don't be afraid to ask as the guys on here are really helpful. Well happy I found it.


----------



## Kung fu guy

New on here so hi to all


----------



## S.eb

Excellent post this. Got me really intrested . Its a grezt help and now I know where to start and what I need to do , many thanks for this


----------



## dinaniripped

Great post indeed. Am a newbie, to the forum at least! You got the basics down to a tee, wish I knew what you knew when I first lifted a barbell. Kudos to you mate!


----------



## danbo01462

great post those of vital info and put in a simple easy to follow way


----------



## DrZaks

Thank you, interesting advices


----------



## Thebarber

Very good read man


----------



## tns

Some good info. nice post :thumbup1:


----------



## biftek

good read, thanks


----------



## The Jedi

Sensible advice!


----------



## banzi

> So forget the 3 meals a day you have been having in your life so far. This is not the answer. You need to switch so you eat every 2-3 hours.


Nope, eating three meals a day is fine.

You will absorb all the nutrients you need.

Eating 6 meals a day is no better or worse than 3

6 meals = pure broscience.


----------



## Galactor

Greetings Iron Brothers


----------



## building up

Great post. I'm going to give it a try I'm in injury rehab and in terrible shape.

I will start a blog to keep me focused.

Cheers


----------



## Gent

banzi said:


> Nope, eating three meals a day is fine.
> 
> You will absorb all the nutrients you need.
> 
> Eating 6 meals a day is no better or worse than 3
> 
> 6 meals = pure broscience.


Please can you quote the studies. Or which of the top body builders follow what you are saying. I am unable to find a single study or bodybuilder that follows what you are saying. I will happily change the above guidance if it turns out all the pros / different magazines / trainers are wrong and this is just Broscience.


----------



## banzi

Gent said:


> Please can you quote the studies. Or which of the top body builders follow what you are saying. I am unable to find a single study or bodybuilder that follows what you are saying. I will happily change the above guidance if it turns out all the pros / different magazines / trainers are wrong and this is just Broscience.


Just try 6 meals a day for two months then three meals a day.

See how you differ.

All the "trainers/gurus like you to believe that bodybuilding and gaining muscle is somehow complicated, it gives them relevance.

How did Arnold and Serge Nubret get in shape years ago without all the IIFMM and 6 meals a day I will never know.


----------



## Gent

banzi said:


> Just try 6 meals a day for two months then three meals a day.
> 
> See how you differ.
> 
> All the "trainers/gurus like you to believe that bodybuilding and gaining muscle is somehow complicated, it gives them relevance.
> 
> How did Arnold and Serge Nubret get in shape years ago without all the IIFMM and 6 meals a day I will never know.


Ok, i wont edit the above, as i am pending further data from you. So you are saying all trainers and gurus and pro body builders are wrong, saying what i am above (which is why i copied them and said it).

You say they are all wrong. Thats fine. I will leave the above info, much like a democracy going with the majority of opinion, which is the idea of this thread.


----------



## banzi

Gent said:


> Ok, i wont edit the above, as i am pending further data from you. So you are saying all trainers and gurus and pro body builders are wrong, saying what i am above (which is why i copied them and said it).
> 
> You say they are all wrong. Thats fine. I will leave the above info, much like a democracy going with the majority of opinion, which is the idea of this thread.


Im not saying they are wrong, Im saying it doesn't make any difference if you eat 3 meals or 6.

As for all the broscience around today about muscle building and training, its totally unnecessary to develop your physique to its potential.

Personal trainers are for the undisciplined and lazy.

Oh, and what pro bodybuilders write in magazines what they eat doesnt always equal what they do actually eat.


----------



## coltheball

That was a good post Gent, just what I was after this early. Duly printed! :thumb:


----------



## blingbling

Sopeba said:


> Great advice, Thanks for this!!


Hi I'm a newbie trainer and no one ever replies to my posts or comments. Am I doing something wrong? Let me know, thanks.


----------



## mluke

Great info


----------



## Fraser991

Just read all post on this thread.. alot of useful information. Thanks


----------



## Unstable

Thank you for this post/thread I'm new to this world and this site and the I for is a good platform to spring from...


----------



## Macalfc

Great advice ... Thanks for a very informative post !


----------



## Venomveins

DO NOT abandon legs!! Ha enough said good post????????


----------

